# numa numa



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I was watching NCIS last night and they showed this video. I had see it awhile back and forgot all about. I thought it was funny then. Now the guy even has his own wikpedia page.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o

:fun: Does this guy know how to party or what. :lol:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, amazing how someone came become famous just by acting like a fool huh?
I expect to see him on Comedy Club some day.


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

Is that a terrarium behind him on the left?

cheerios,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like it might be a reptile habitat. I've seen this vid a half dozen times and never noticed it. Good eye crash. lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puVmKfCwb4M


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

OMG......i hate to say it;but i love the song..and the craziness of these characters only makes it better...
good lord..what have i come to..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i found another one.....song was done by a romanian group...crash probably sings it too..
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8408880915128432030


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it appears as though there are dozens of versions of this song.(some of them are pretty crummy)originally a trio from Maldova they went to Romania.huge stars in europe but not in the US until gary brolsma made his famous clip for youtube.


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, I actually used to blast it when it came out a few years ago. The group itself was actually already very popular mostly due to some euro dance song "Ritmo de la noche" (I hope I totally killed the spelling there). The Numa numa thing . . . . or "Dragostea din tei" (straight up translated as "The love from the linden") was more of a goofing around and playing with one of the overused traditional Romanian folk themes: the linden. There is a traditional idea of a guy and gal falling in love under a linden tree . . . the american equivalent would be a guy and a gal in TX sitting in the back of a pickup truck. A lot of things seen to happen under linden trees in Romania. The most appreciated romanian poet (Mihai Eminescu) composed most of his poetry under a linden tree, specifically this one:
http://www.romanianmonasteries.org/rom/images/Teiul-lui-Eminescu.jpg

Overall there have been a lot of bands coming from Moldova to Romania. In the early 90s there was a government level effort to have these cultural exchanges in order to cut Russia's influence. Remember that Moldova was initially part of Romania, but was taken by USSR as part of the WW2 closure. Russia has been constantly planting Russian colonies inside Moldova as an effort to dilute the Romanian identity in Moldova.

In the end, there just isn't enough of a market in Moldova for Moldavian artists. Add to that the fact that Moldova is an awfully poor country (even compared to Romania, now that's poor!), there is an obvious attempt to move from Moldova to Romania.

Other artists that took the same route are Zdob si Zdub, and Pavel Stratan.

Which brings me to Pavel Stratan's daughter, Cleopatra Stratan. She currently holds the record for the youngest singer to have a full length live show:

Her somewhat known song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNLXjXxj3J8
and english version (of course, half the feeling is lost in translation): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDq-E708lHU

The other wackos, Zdob si Zdub, insist on mixing Romanian and English, and have a more rural attitude (I grew up in a village, I can spot peasants from miles away) . . . . they are just wacked . . here they are from Eurovision 2005:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXtsGWJFqDI

If that's not enough, here's more: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHnsBuabEA0

The funny thing is that this singer singing in romanian is actually of russian origin . . . so much for Russia colonizing Moldova 

OK, this was longer than intended when I started . . . blame loha for it . . . heck, wack him with a chair too :chair:

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, pop culture and world history all in one post. That's impressive! LOL
Thanks for sharing the info. I'm actually kinda interested in Romania and it's culture as we have a very large band of gysies (desendents anyway) that live in our town. I'm friends with a few of them but they are very clannish and don't like to talk about there ancestry or heritage to outsiders.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Buggy said:


> Yeah, amazing how someone came become famous just by acting like a fool huh?
> I expect to see him on Comedy Club some day.


That's actually how just about every major internet meme like this comes about, they all deal with mocking the person in some way or another.

First there was Starwars Kid, the chubby guy flailing a broom around. After this one was leaked, the kid's life was kinda turned upside down, ended up bullied until he was in the hospital and I believe a drop out. 

Then this Numa guy comes along and creates a trend of making awful mouth syncing videos. I was actually on the forum and read the original thread he posted of this on Ebaums, the music was out of sync with his lips, people were confused and just generally angered by this, which is how it got so much momentum. He had a lot more than a Wikipedia page. He capitalized on it by hosting a "make your own numa video" to win prizes, and came out with a second video, really capitalizing on his dorky popularity.

The next, most famous one, is the Rickroll. It's still going on, but luckily lost a lot of its appeal after mainstream media started to do it, taking away from its interweb grass roots. Just recently a bunch of internet dorks pretty much rigged the europe MTV awards by spreading the vote around for Rick Astley as "best act ever", then cheated by finding a script to spam votes every second for him. Not the first time they've done this, also rickrolled a Mets game by voting in his song for the team's anthem or something. Amazingly, both the MTV awards and the Mets game respected the voting outcome despite it being an abvious joke.
http://www.mtv.co.uk/channel/mtvuk/news/458975-mtv-awards-emas-rick-astley-wins-best-act-ever

Then, I believe the most recent one is Tay Zonday, and his famous "I move away from the mic to breathe in" line in Chocolate Rain. There were a lot of parodies, and not after long Dr. Pepper picked him up for a comercial.


So, to become an internet celebrity, just post something sincerely humiliating without realizing how bad it really is.


----------

